# Acer Aspire E500 - CPU upgrade?????



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Right,

Im at my wits end about this.

I have an Acer Aspire E500 with a Pentium 4 650 (Single Core) with the origonal "Acer" motherboard.

I would really like to upgrade to a Pentium D or some other similar dual core processor but I no evidence my motherboard will support them?? 

I have rung Acer, they say they cant give upgrade advice due to it being against the warrenty... or something......

and the email support gives an option to select help for an upgrade, but after filling in the form (3 times) I get the error... "Please enter your name".....

I am a bit ticked off.....

Anyway, heres some CPUZ screenshots to help:



























And this is the processor I would like:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-132-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=570

Also to note:
Im from the UK, I dont know if Acer products are different over there in the US, but thought I might aswell mention it.

Thankyou!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The chipset will handle a Pentium D I just can't where the support stops. I'll need to do some more research. I have to work right now, but if no one else has a response for you by the time I get off work. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

mattlock138 said:


> The chipset will handle a Pentium D I just can't where the support stops. I'll need to do some more research. I have to work right now, but if no one else has a response for you by the time I get off work. I'll see what I can find out.


Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Bump..


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Just got the phone with an Acer tech, but they're having server problems. I gave him my e-mail address and he's going to e-mail me the info when he can retrieve it from the server.
In the mean time, could you send me a Private Message with S/N and full model # off the back of you tower.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Man this one took some time to track down, but I actually stumpled across the service for your system. The CPU support list is posted below. I still haven't gotten any official word from ACER. The tech called me to let me know he still didn't have anwser and would try again tomorrow.

The only reference I could find on there website was a Bios update that mentions improved support for the intel 930. 

The Bios update can be found here.

I can't say for sure that you can upgrade to the 945, but I'm 95% sure you can. All the Pentium D series processors run on a 800mhz FSB. There is a slight difference between the 9x0 line and the 9x5. I don't think it would make a difference as far as MB support goes but I'd like to check with another tech to be sure.

I'll get back to you with a more definate answer. Hopefully by this time tomorrow if not sooner.



Features
CPU
&#56256;&#56404; Socket Type : Intel Socket T
&#56256;&#56404; Supports Intel Pentium D FSB 800MHZ
&#56256;&#56404; Supports Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 775 / FSB 533/800MHz
&#56256;&#56404; Supports Intel Celeron Prescott 775 / FSB 533MHz
&#56256;&#56404; Pentium 4 2.66GHz ~3.8GHz speed
&#56256;&#56404; Celeron D2.80GHz ~ 3.06GHz
&#56256;&#56404; L2 Cache varies with CPU from 1MB to 2MB (for 6xx series CPU)


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow!!! Thankyou very much!!!

Your going well out of your way to help me here!! 

That information above is encouraging aswell 

Hopefully I wont have to update my BIOS though....the thought has aswell been a bit scary.....

Thanks again!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I still haven't heard back from ACER, but I did double check with one of the senior techs here. He agrees that you should be able to run the any of the D9xx CPUs. One of my local tech buddies is in agreement also.

As far as flashing the Bios goes, it's not that big of a deal. I'm sure you've heard horror stories, we all have. If it has to be done, carefully follow the directions from the Acer website and you'll be fine. Read it over a couple of times print it.

You only have to do it if the CPU isn't recognized. Post back in this thread when you get it and let me know how it went. 

Happy computing,

Matt


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I should be ordering the P4 945 today.

Ive been looking on the acer Europe website again today and I found a BIOS update different to yours:

Located here

I had a look through the read-me that came with it and noticed:

ADD "Pentium D" OSB

What do you think?

Thanks.

(Edit: Ive donated some money to this website. Easily the best help website Ive found so far)


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

"(Edit: Ive donated some money to this website. Easily the best help website Ive found so far)"

Thank you for the both the donation and the Kudos. :smile: 

No on to the Bios, the ones you found are the base of the ones available in the US. There are just some minor changes. You can use either version on you board, but using the US may mess with your warranty. I don't know for sure.

I went the release notes for both the US Bios and the EU Bios and everything identical up through the R02-A2. 

So what I think is you may not need to update your Bios at all but if you do, either the R02-A2 or R02-A3 will work fine for you. 

By the way, what is you current Bios version? 

TTYL

Matt


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh!

Its not working.

Ive tried the 945 in my machine and the computer doesnt load. No BIOS screens or anything.

It wont have damamged the processor just trying it will it?

I guess this means I need a BIOS update?

And im not sure how to find my BIOS version? How would I find that out?

Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to here that it not working. Your Bios rev is listed on the 1st post screen, or you can download and run Everest from the link in my signature. Once you open Everest click on motherboard then Bios. Copy and paste the results in you next post.
Of course you would need to put old P4 in there to do findout the Bios version.


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Field	Value
BIOS Properties	
BIOS Type	AMI
System BIOS Date	09/07/05
Video BIOS Date	03/15/06

BIOS Manufacturer	
Company Name	American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information	http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades	http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions	
Suggestion	Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!



Thats everything that was on the BIOS page.

Thanks.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Give me a minute.

I'm going to have to go through the Bios rev history to find the actual Bios Rev. since Everest only gave me the date.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Your Bios is R01-D4. You are going to have to flash the Bios. Go ahead and use the R02-A2 release that you found on the Acer Euro website. Be sure to backup the old bios when aked to, and if you get anykind of error during the flash DO NOT TURN THE SYSTEM OFF OR RESTART, Reflash the bios to the previous version if this happens. 

Let me check on more thing before you go.

BRB


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok if you don't feel comfortable about flashing the Bios, the latest US release includes a WINFLASH too that flashes the Bios from Windows. If you follow my 1st link to those Bios there are detailed instructions on what to do, or you can do it using the DOS floppy.

Good luck, and let me know how it goes.

Matt


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Huzzah!!!

BIOS update has worked 

I will test the CPU out now!

Thanks !!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Jaswahhihi said:


> Huzzah!!!
> 
> BIOS update has worked
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Now that wasn't so bad HUH?

I'll be on here for about another hour, post back and let me know if the CPU works.


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

mattlock138 said:


> Fantastic. Now that wasn't so bad HUH?
> 
> I'll be on here for about another hour, post back and let me know if the CPU works.


Mate your an absolute ledgend!!! 

Everything is working!!!

Thanks so much for all your help! you've opened my computing world up to dual core :grin: 

I will try and donate some more money to this site on behalf of your help asap


Thanks again!

Richard Jackson


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*(Resolved)Re: Acer Aspire E500 - CPU upgrade?????*

Your welcome Richard and if you ever have any other questions or concerns, just ask. We are always here to help.

And again thank you for any donations you've made, we all appreciate your help in keeping the forum free for all to enjoy.

It's a pleasure. :wave: 

Matt


----------



## Greatpot (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi! I also have problem with this motherboard when I wanted to upgrad ram to be 2 Gb of rams but I can't. I don't know why? I inserted kingston value ram 1Gb bus 533 *2 but when I rebooted my moniter showed "NO input" massages but if insert only 1 slot, it's work. Plz help me to solve this problem. Thx


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I am new hear but every time i read a thread from hear it teaches me something new, so i figguer that hear is the place i can get the help i need.

I have an Acer Aspire E500 With pentium D 2.8ghz
2 gig of ddr2 slow memory. 400 i think.
1 Sata 250gig
1hd 64rpm 150gig
1 saphire raedon 256meg pcie i think.


What i want to no is wat is the best and fastest processor i can get for my pc. And wat is the fastest and largest memory i can have installed on this motherboard.is there anything else i can do to make my pc worth having,lol

thanks in advanced for any help that can be provided.ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to TSF Michael

Please download CPU-Z and post screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs.


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi mattlock,
Thanks for the reply.
I dont no how to post screenshots on this site. Sorry.
I have the screenshots on my pc waiting so when i learn how to upload i will get back to u


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

oops sorry.
i am a bit dumb when it comes to pc.

hopt that is wat u wanted
thanks again for the help


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes that's what I needed but I can't read it. I see you're running Win 7 beta. Try using the snipping tool and capture just the CPU-Z window rather than the whole desktop. Or you can hit Alt+Print Screen to only capture the top Window, then paste it in to MS Paint.

How To Post a Screenshot


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes i am trying the new windows 7 and so far i like a lot.
It seems to be much more stable then vista,exsept foe the uac problems.
I have attached the nes screen shots so i hope i got it right this time.
Thanks for your patients.


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

Hear is another go at the screen shots


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

I was also shocked to see that my memory is only single channel. When i baught the pc i was told it we dc memory.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok, you have the latest BIOS for your system. It should run any Pentium D up to the D960 (D945 verified) 3.6ghz and will handle up to 2gb of DD2 667 (PC2 5300). Single core CPU it will handle up to the P4 670/672 3.8ghz. (Your max FSB for the CPU is 800mhz) 

http://processorfinder.intel.com/list.aspx?ProcFam=2112
http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=483&SearchKey=

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok first let me say thank you very much for going out of your way to get this information for me.

My pc is similar to the 1 u provided link{http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/portal20.cfm?recordid=353&formid=3404&website=AcerPanAm.com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2}
but there is a couple of diffrences.
Graphice=Raidon saphire x550 256meg
Onle have 4 usb ports, 2 at front 2 at rear{i wish i had 6 i need them lol.}
So is that 2 gig of ddr 667 per slot for i have 2 slots.
And can i be a pain and assume that the link u gave me for cpu means that my mainboard can take 4 meg cashe

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9AP
Is this the processor that i can put on my mother board.

Sorry to be such a pain .
Thanks again for all your helpray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You're not being a pain. We are here to help.

Could you post a link to your exact Acer model? The one I posted the link for will only handle a total of 2gbs of RAM. Yours might be different. The BIOS revision that you board is running, definitely supports the D945 and should also support the D960. The CPU cache is not motherboard specific.


----------



## Michae lClay (Feb 22, 2009)

I would love to be able to show u the proper link for my pc but i have never been able to find it.
It does not matter how much i look i ant find another pc that is the same as mine.
That is y i am hear asking for help.

My pc is a half bread{ The aspire E500 and the T650.}
But to confuse it more i different graphics to both of them pc's above.

I am at a loss with this and i am starting to think i need to upgrade.

"DO I"
Is this pc even worth spending money on.

I have just got an ASUS P5P800 motherboard and just flashed the bios to the latest version{i think it version 1.4 bios.}
The asus site ses that this will make the motherboard accept duel cor.
Is this corrent

Thanks for the help once again.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The Acer system actually supports faster CPUs and RAM.(DDR2 vs DDR)

That is the latest BIOS for the ASUS board. The link below is the CPU support list for the ASUS board.

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5P800 &product=1&os=17


----------



## thisisnotwill (Jul 4, 2009)

Im trying to upgrade my E500 from a P4 HT 2.8 to a PD 960 3.6 however Im unsure my BIOS Rev will support it.. Im using BIOS R02-A0.. the latest BIOS update from Acer is R02-A3..however I have no Idea how to create a bootdisk and run .bat file.
Your help would be over appreciated!!

:4-dontkno


----------



## thisisnotwill (Jul 4, 2009)

Please Matt I need You!!!!!!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Please start a new thread with a link back to this one and will glad to assist you.


----------



## thisisnotwill (Jul 4, 2009)

mattlock said:


> Please start a new thread with a link back to this one and will glad to assist you.


you got it
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/acer-e500-cpu-bios-update-391645.html#post2222341


----------

